
Gov. Jerry Brown signs six gun-control bills, vetoes five - jimmywanger
http://www.sfgate.com/politics/article/Gov-Jerry-Brown-signs-six-gun-control-bills-8336745.php
======
jimmywanger
Just want to say that this is one of the main reasons why "compromise" is not
a viable option between gun control advocates and gun owners.

Gun control advocates want "common sense regulations". As a consequence, they
slowly start nibbling away at gun rights.

Gun owners would like to keep their guns.

It makes currently owned goods, which were legally purchased, illegal. Sort of
like an eminent domain gone wild.

The legislation like it's written would outlaw you lending a gun to a friend
to go duck hunting. It's unclear whether you could let your friend shoot your
gun while you're there, but he couldn't borrow it to check it out on a range
trip.

~~~
angersock
Quite right. Let's look at the summary they give:

> _Signed: SB880 by Sen. Isadore Hall III, D-Compton, which expands the
> definition of “assault weapon” to include specified guns capable of
> accepting any type of detachable magazine._

> _Signed: SB1446, which makes it illegal to possess magazines that hold more
> than 10 rounds of ammunition._

> _Signed: AB1135 bans the so-called "bullet button" by defining a "'fixed
> magazine' to mean an ammunition feeding device contained in, or permanently
> attached to, a firearm in such a manner that the device cannot be removed
> without disassembly of the firearm action."_

> _Signed: SB1235 requires background checks for people buying ammunition, a
> license for people selling bullets and purchasing data submitted to the U.S.
> Department of Justice._

> _Signed: AB1695, which makes falsely reporting a gun as stolen a
> misdemeanor, aimed to discourage straw purchasers of guns, who may claim a
> gun was stolen if law enforcement have found it to be used in a crime._

> _Signed: AB1511, which would remove the exemption for "persons who are
> personally known to each other" from the lending of firearms without the use
> of a licensed firearms dealer. Family members would still be exempt for
> going through a dealer._

 _This_ kind of stuff is why no gun owner in their right mind trusts the
"common-sense" gun regulation that everybody else seems to believe in and
support.

At the very least, it's a huge attack on property rights.

